# More US GD Black Library footage.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/CommissarPloss?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/lydXKFlNX3o

enjoy!

also, this amused me. lol THQ's Khorne Beserker. and then i step up to his left:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CommissarPloss?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/pRgmQ2un0Tw

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

............. Short marine, REALLY tall human.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So why can't they make a live action movie? seems like they are sorting the tech out, albiet the marine was a little small. Still, if someone gave me that suit for xmas I think I would cry with happiness


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You finally found a friend of your own size, eh?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fucking hell its huge, worldeater pretty average too!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> ............. Short marine, tall human.





TheReverend said:


> So why can't they make a live action movie? seems like they are sorting the tech out, albiet the marine was a little small. Still, if someone gave me that suit for xmas I think I would cry with happiness


Actually, the commonly held notion of the game designers at GW claim that the average height of an Astartes is at or just over 7 feet. Most authors tend to lead into the higher margins due to the human perspective they're writing from. Most humans are not that tall, so to see anyone that's 7 feet is astounding. They might as well be 8 or 10 feet. This, from talking with Jes Goodwin over a couple cigarettes the other day. The claims of 10 feet are heard nowhere else but in the "legends" spoken of Space Marines in the stories. 


Doelago said:


> You finally found a friend of your own size, eh?


aye, that i did.  lol


World Eater XII said:


> fucking you its huge, worldeater pretty average too!


yes, i am huge.  

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Actually, the commonly held notion of the game designers at GW claim that the average height of an Astartes is at or just over 7 feet. Most authors tend to lead into the higher margins due to the human perspective they're writing from. Most humans are not that tall, so to see anyone that's 7 feet is astounding. They might as well be 8 or 10 feet. This, from talking with Jes Goodwin over a couple cigarettes the other day. The claims of 10 feet are heard nowhere else but in the "legends" spoken of Space Marines in the stories.


7'1-7'4" unarmored, approximately 7'6 - around 8' armored to the top of the profile.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> 7'1-7'4" unarmored, approximately 7'6 - around 8' armored to the top of the profile.


exactly! 

I stand at exactly 7'. (unarmored of course, lol)

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> exactly!
> 
> I stand at exactly 7'. (unarmored of course, lol)
> 
> CP


Don't listen to his lies, folks. Ploss was standing on a milk crate that you conveniently didn't see (off camera of course!). He's really 5'3". Smoke & Mirrors, folks. Smoke & Mirrors!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Actually, the commonly held notion of the game designers at GW claim that the average height of an Astartes is at or just over 7 feet.


Partly it's because that's a pretty conservative figure, but "just over 7 feet" is accurate in the sense of the spread-legs miniatures. Here's Jes Goodwin's own sketch:



Now, forgiving the fact he numbered it wrong, an average Space Marine shown here still just clips over 7 feet in full armour, and that's with his legs spread pretty far apart. Try standing like that, then stand up straight, and notice the difference.

So by the designers' own sketches, and the models (not even counting true-scaled ones which are even bigger), and the overwhelming majority of published information now... The average Space Marine will be about 7 and a half feet when not standing in the traditional spread-legs stance of the miniatures. And that's not taking into account the huge variances in human male height, whereby no few will be even taller by a few inches - so Space Marines reaching around 8ft wouldn't be uncommon, since humans around 6'2 to 6'5 aren't uncommon, either.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

very well said.  I bow out to your superior intellect. lol he did mark that wrong didn't he. lol

I would imagine, were i to don full warplate and stand erect, i would be either at or just under that 8ft mark. in full plate. I would imagine that the lift of the greaves would be about 2.5 to 3 inches... etc.

At proper "parade rest" stance, which that is (shoulder width apart), your height is only lowered about an inch, perhaps two. I know this from the 15 years i spent playing brass instruments in various regional and national marching bands.
CP


----------

